# FAO Glossmax



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

Glossmax, hope you don't mind me asking direct questions on the forum....

I've been trying to figure out where your shop is located or if you even have one. Halfrauds just isn't cutting it anymore when it comes to cleaning products for my car.

So if you'd be so kind to PM me your details, as i'm not even allowed to PM until i reach 10 posts. lol.

Thanks very much.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Mr.G said:


> Glossmax, hope you don't mind me asking direct questions on the forum....
> 
> I've been trying to figure out where your shop is located or if you even have one. Halfrauds just isn't cutting it anymore when it comes to cleaning products for my car.
> 
> ...


Which area do you live in? Glossmax is based in South Wales.

Just noticed you live in Bridgend. I work in Bridgend. Paul at Glossmax is very busy at present but is a really helpfull bloke. If you want anything of the site I'm sure he can arrange collection for you.

I'll PM Paul on your behalf.


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Cupra,

Thanks very much dude. Very kind of you. This forum rocks!! So many helpful and nice people. Other forums aren't like this one at all....well at least not the ones i've visited.

Sweet! 

Where abouts are you working in Bridgend Cupra? I'm working in Pencoed. Perhaps we could meet for a pint and a chat etc (i hope that doesn't sound strange, i'm normal mate don't worry i'm not weird or anything)...do you use a machine polisher on your car? If so what products do you use? I'm just looking for some like minded people to share advice/technique and stuff.

I feel kinda outta my depth here quite a lot. I'd rather miss out on making valuable mistakes with money on different products. I have a rotary machine polisher which i spent a whopping £200 on. Just need some sound advice and maybe someone to show me the best route to take for my car (Audi S3).

Thanks in advance! 

G


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Mr.G said:


> Hey Cupra,
> 
> Thanks very much dude. Very kind of you. This forum rocks!! So many helpful and nice people. Other forums aren't like this one at all....well at least not the ones i've visited.
> 
> ...


Check out Dave KGs guides they will help alot :thumb: we also have some guides in issue 2 of Waxit


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Mr.G said:


> Hey Cupra,
> 
> Thanks very much dude. Very kind of you. This forum rocks!! So many helpful and nice people. Other forums aren't like this one at all....well at least not the ones i've visited.
> 
> ...


Hi

I will PM you. If you get your posts up to 10 you should then be able to access your PMs.

Tim


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow...how quick are these replies!

Thanks lads! I've printed out all the guides lol, put them in ring binders and labeled them....don't laugh...i think i've got an OCD with all this car stuff.

Haha.

Hey Wax It. Issue 2 of waxit? What is this a Magazine? Where can i get my hands on a copy?

My posts are creeping up slowly lol but not quick enough.

Cheers

G


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

By the way i'm dying to use my polisher so anyone else with an OCD for car cleaning is welcome to give me a helping hand. There's free refills on cups of T and a dinner in it for the lucky person or persons, more the merrier LOL 

I have a spare panel (bootlid from an M3) in the garage also for testing on. I'm too scared to use the thing on my own though....

G


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Mr.G said:


> By the way i'm dying to use my polisher so anyone else with an OCD for car cleaning is welcome to give me a helping hand. There's free refills on cups of T and a dinner in it for the lucky person or persons, more the merrier LOL
> 
> I have a spare panel (bootlid from an M3) in the garage also for testing on. I'm too scared to use the thing on my own though....
> 
> G


Might be able to have a look this weekend for an hour or so. I check if Paul is free also as he has got *all*the gear.

Off to work now but I'll catch up with you later. :thumb:


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome, thanks Tim. I'm in work but can't tear myself away from the forum. Lol.

Have a good day mate, catch up with you soon!

G


----------

